# Settle minor dispute



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

When a pattern calls for "YO, K5" do you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches or do you (b) bring the yarn forward and knit a stitch before moving on to the K5 portion?

I really, really need to win this since I bet "Always Right Even When Im Wrong" a latte.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

I yo then knit the 5--hope this helps


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

I think you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Jaevick said:


> When a pattern calls for "YO, K5" do you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches or do you (b) bring the yarn forward and knit a stitch before moving on to the K5 portion?
> 
> I really, really need to win this since I bet "Always Right Even When Im Wrong" a latte.


Bring the yarn forward and then knit 5 stitches---you are creating an additional stitch.

Were you right or wrong????


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

You move right to the knit 5 after moving the yarn to the front, otherwise you would have done a YO knit 6.

Karen


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Dec 25, 2012)

Jaevick said:


> When a pattern calls for "YO, K5" do you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches or do you (b) bring the yarn forward and knit a stitch before moving on to the K5 portion?
> 
> I really, really need to win this since I bet "Always Right Even When Im Wrong" a latte.


You bring the yarn to the front and then knit 5.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

bring the yarn to the front of your right needle, wrapping it around the needle to where it started.

Knit 5.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

When a pattern calls for "YO, K5" do you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches or do you (b) bring the yarn forward and knit a stitch before moving on to the K5 portion?
.............................................................................................................

(a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches or do you 
Bring the yarn to the front between the needles if your last stitch worked was a knit stitch. -- Then Knit 5.
This will automatically create the YO increase as you start to knit the next stitch - because the working yarn is now going over the needle as required..

(b) bring the yarn forward and knit a stitch before moving on to the K5 portion
Why would you knit an added/extra stitch before the K5? Doesn't say that.

When reading a pattern, you do the instructions one step at a time ...
YO --- K5


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

kayrein said:


> bring the yarn to the front of your right needle, wrapping it around the needle to where it started.
> 
> Knit 5.


 :thumbup: Kayrein is right, it seems to me the other replies havnt explained it well, (bring the wool forward to me means you are getting ready to purl a stitch)


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

so which one of you won the bet????


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> :thumbup: Kayrein is right, it seems to me the other replies havnt explained it well, (bring the wool forward to me means you are getting ready to purl a stitch)


Yes it will look that way. However when you go to knit the next stitch it will bring it to the back and make a new stitch. When you next work that yarn over it will leave a small hole. 
"yarn over" is just that, to bring the yarn over the needle and back to the back.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

It depends. What was the last stitch before that?
American knitting patterns tend to use only the YO notation for a number of different moves. If it was a knit, the more accurate notation would be YF or "yarn forward" or "yarn front" meaning the knitter moves the yarn from the back of the needle to the front and then knits the following stitches by first carrying the yarn from the front of the work, OVER the needle and to the back to make the knit.

In one sense the knitter never makes or knits the YO, it just happens by itself between two knit stitches because of where the yarn is oriented. Quite often new knitters make YOs totally by mistake without having any idea that they are making them at the time.



Jaevick said:


> When a pattern calls for "YO, K5" do you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches or do you (b) bring the yarn forward and knit a stitch before moving on to the K5 portion?
> 
> I really, really need to win this since I bet "Always Right Even When Im Wrong" a latte.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Jaevick said:


> When a pattern calls for "YO, K5" do you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches or do you (b) bring the yarn forward and knit a stitch before moving on to the K5 portion?
> 
> I really, really need to win this since I bet "Always Right Even When Im Wrong" a latte.


I would bring the yarn around to the front via left side of needle, then around right side to back, in position to knit. Then, knit five stitches.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Normally a yarn forward is part of a longer pattern section and is used as part of a lace stitch or to create a hole. Bringing the yarn forward will force a yarn over, creating an extra stitch, if it is followed by a knit stitch.
Within the section there may be a follow up of a "s1, psso" or a k2tog to remove the extra stitch created by the yarn fwd and to leave a hole created by the yarn fwd when you work the next row and work the yarn over as a stitch.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Jaevick said:


> When a pattern calls for "YO, K5" do you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches or do you (b) bring the yarn forward and knit a stitch before moving on to the K5 portion?
> 
> I really, really need to win this since I bet "Always Right Even When Im Wrong" a latte.


When you do a YO you wrap the yarn over the needle from the back over the top of the needle going from front to back, or take your right needle and place it under the yarn and the yarn is going from front to back, then you insert your right needle into the next stitch knitwise and knit it .

Here is what a YO looks like and the next shows the needle going into the first stitch to knit the first of the five.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Yes it will look that way. However when you go to knit the next stitch it will bring it to the back and make a new stitch. When you next work that yarn over it will leave a small hole.
> "yarn over" is just that, to bring the yarn over the needle and back to the back.


Exactly, to make a hole


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

jobailey, exactly how I do it! After reading some of the descriptions, I was a little concerned I had been doing it wrong all these few months I have been doing yarn overs


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Deenasan said:


> jobailey, exactly how I do it! After reading some of the descriptions, I was a little concerned I had been doing it wrong all these few months I have been doing yarn overs


There ARE different ways to do YO's depending on the stitch before and after. When you do them, they fall into place. Not difficult.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Lovinknittin said:


> There ARE different ways to do YO's depending on the stitch before and after. When you do them, they fall into place. Not difficult.


So, they were kind of working out on their own without me really realizing what I was doing :lol:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I suspect you're not asking about how to do a YO.

If the instructions say YO, K5, you do a YO, then you knit 5.

It does NOT say YO, then knit a stitch for no reason, then Knit 5. If it wanted you to do that, it would say YO, knit 6.

Is this clear?

And, who won?


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

ditto"


nanad said:


> I yo then knit the 5--hope this helps


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

As others have said - do as the pattern says. Make a yarn over (by bringing the yarn to the front of the work) and then knit 5 stitches. The yarn over is automatically completed when you knit the first of the 5. We really need to know who won?!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Yarn over and then knit 5. Hope you won. :thumbup:


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, did you win?


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

South Africa said:


> I think you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches.


This is correct.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

To me a YO and Yarn Forward are the same thing and the next stitch would be the first of the knit 5. Just a different way of saying the procedure.
No matter what you call it, the yarn is brought forward, laid over the needle and put in back to knit the next stitch.
You both are right.

Carol J.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Jaevick said:


> When a pattern calls for "YO, K5" do you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches or do you (b) bring the yarn forward and knit a stitch before moving on to the K5 portion?
> 
> I really, really need to win this since I bet "Always Right Even When Im Wrong" a latte.


Just do what it tells you. YO and then knit 5. It doesn't say YO knit 1 and then knit 5. Sometimes I think we over-think things. Just my opinion.


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

You bring the yarn forward and around counterclockwise then knit the five stitches. The yarn over makes an "eyelet" stitch.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Yo then knit the 5 stitches. You want the yarn over to show before the stitches. It forms a loop that will look like lace.


----------



## theknittinglady (Mar 31, 2012)

It's according to your pattern. If there is a k2tog (knit 2 together) in the row then it's a yo. If not,, you just bring the yarn forward and knit the next 5 stitches.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

I do (A) since there is no indication there are 6 stitches after the YO.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree


nanad said:


> I yo then knit the 5--hope this helps


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Who won?????


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

South Africa said:


> I think you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches.


This is what I do, it is what the pattern says to do, imho.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

I guess I don't have to add anything!


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I would do it like Kayrein.


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

what has not been mentioned in all the replies is "what was the last stitch that was created?" was it a knit stitch (yarn at the back) or a purl stitch,(yarn at the front) The answer to that would be the deciding factor as to how to get the yarn from the front or back in order to create a YO.
(Just to confuse the writer even more, sorry)
Either way, I agree this is a simple YO (create a stitch) followed by knitting 5 making a total of 6 stitches.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's another vote for a).


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

lostarts said:


> I suspect you're not asking about how to do a YO.
> 
> If the instructions say YO, K5, you do a YO, then you knit 5.
> 
> ...


Perfect explanation!


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

Bingo Jobailey That is the best exclamation and the correct one. Now who won?????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

if you bring the yarn forward first then proceed to knit, in order to knit you need to bring the yarn back to make the stitch.. to do a yarn over you bring the yarn forward then back going over the needle on the way...


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Jaevick said:


> When a pattern calls for "YO, K5" do you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches or do you (b) bring the yarn forward and knit a stitch before moving on to the K5 portion?
> 
> I really, really need to win this since I bet "Always Right Even When Im Wrong" a latte.


Yarn over is not just bringing the yarn to the front. It is wrapping the needle with the yarn...then knitting 5 stitches (as per your pattern) This puts in an extra stitch ... unless there is a K2tog somewhere in the pattern as well.
Just bringing the yarn forward will not make that extra stitch.
Jane


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Yes it will look that way. However when you go to knit the next stitch it will bring it to the back and make a new stitch. When you next work that yarn over it will leave a small hole.
> "yarn over" is just that, to bring the yarn over the needle and back to the back.


Yes I agree with her explanation.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd do just as the pattern says: YO then K5. I doesn't say YO K1, K5.


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

bring yarn over once, then k 5 sts


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Jaevick said:


> When a pattern calls for "YO, K5" do you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches or do you (b) bring the yarn forward and knit a stitch before moving on to the K5 portion?
> 
> I really, really need to win this since I bet "Always Right Even When Im Wrong" a latte.


You bring the yarn to the front of the needle, lay it over the needle to put it in position to knit the next stitch and the next four stitches.
(Hope you won the bet!)


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Do the YO, then knit 5 stitches.

Hazel


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

South Africa said:


> I think you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches.


 :thumbup:


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

A - bringing the yarn forward and over the needle forms the yarn over, if you did B - you would have an extra stitch.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

YO means creating a new st by wrapping the yarn around the working ndl.
YFWD means bringing the yarn BETWEEN the ndl tips to the "purl" position, commonly used when wrapping sts.

SO. I would interpret the instructions to do the YO [increase] and then K the next sts as instructed. One st ADDED.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Who won??


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I agree with South Africa- Let us know who won the bet ?


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I have always brought the yarn forward and knit the five stitches immediately.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Don't tell us you lost!!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I would yarn forward, then knit the 5 stitches. Otherwise you are yarn forward, then knitting 6.

Let us know if you win


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> YO means creating a new st by wrapping the yarn around the working ndl.
> YFWD means bringing the yarn BETWEEN the ndl tips to the "purl" position, commonly used when wrapping sts.
> 
> SO. I would interpret the instructions to do the YO [increase] and then K the next sts as instructed. One st ADDED.


I agree!!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Bring the yarn forward if you knitting and then knit the 5 stitches. If you are purling bring the yarn over the needle and toward the back.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

You bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches.

Who is correct, you or your friend?


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

I think it is an either, either, or thing. I bring the yarn to the front, over the needle, so the yarn will be to the back to knit away.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

jzzyjacque said:


> I think it is an either, either, or thing. I bring the yarn to the front, over the needle, so the yarn will be to the back to knit away.


Just bringing the yarn to the front does not make a Yarn Over which is what was called for.
Jane


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

JTM said:


> Just bringing the yarn to the front does not make a Yarn Over which is what was called for.
> Jane


Could there be a difference between English knitting and continental, though? I "throw" English style (I think that's what you call it), and when I merely bring my yarn to the front and then knit, I get an extra stitch and a hole. The lady who taught me to knit and had been knitting 50 yrs. herself showed me how to do it. When I do a yo before a purl, however, I have to wrap it all the way again around the needle and to the front again to get the yarn over.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Could there be a difference between English knitting and continental, though? I "throw" English style (I think that's what you call it), and when I merely bring my yarn to the front and then knit, I get an extra stitch and a hole. The lady who taught me to knit and had been knitting 50 yrs. herself showed me how to do it. When I do a yo before a purl, however, I have to wrap it all the way again around the needle and to the front again to get the yarn over.


This is what I do and I do a ton of lace knitting and this puts the hole in the right place. I am also a thrower. I double checked a couple of references like Knitting for Dummies and this is how they say to do it, too.

Karen


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Could there be a difference between English knitting and continental, though? I "throw" English style (I think that's what you call it), and when I merely bring my yarn to the front and then knit, I get an extra stitch and a hole. The lady who taught me to knit and had been knitting 50 yrs. herself showed me how to do it. When I do a yo before a purl, however, I have to wrap it all the way again around the needle and to the front again to get the yarn over.


That is correct. So if the stitch before is a purl stitch, the yarn is already in the front. Keep it there and knit the next stitch and YO will form. This is for the English method.


----------



## Jenny Nash (Mar 1, 2014)

From the UK I would call it Yarn over needle so bring yard to the front over the needle (thus creating a stitch) and the knit the 5 stitches. Hope this helps.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> :thumbup: Kayrein is right, it seems to me the other replies havnt explained it well, (bring the wool forward to me means you are getting ready to purl a stitch)


 :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Bucketknitter said:


> This is what I do and I do a ton of lace knitting and this puts the hole in the right place. I am also a thrower. I double checked a couple of references like Knitting for Dummies and this is how they say to do it, too.
> 
> Karen


I have that book, and that is how I do it... yo then knit the next 5 sts. leaves a small hole.. perfect for lacey knitting. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lizmaxwelll...you have the cutest dog, Jack Russell?


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Who won?????


 :?: :?: :?:


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

If you're asking whether "yo" means bring the yarn between the needles then over the top of the right needle, or over the top of the right needle then back between the needles, they're both yarnovers. Going over the top first makes a smaller hole than going over the top last, so it's one way to make a lace stitch lacier or solider. Either way, you'd do that then knit the next 5 stitches from the left needle.

I want to know too -- who won the bet?


----------



## BusyG-ma (Dec 12, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> Could there be a difference between English knitting and continental, though? I "throw" English style (I think that's what you call it), and when I merely bring my yarn to the front and then knit, I get an extra stitch and a hole. The lady who taught me to knit and had been knitting 50 yrs. herself showed me how to do it. When I do a yo before a purl, however, I have to wrap it all the way again around the needle and to the front again to get the yarn over.


I find that also. I don't remember how the pattern was written so not sure about the order of the stitches, but I found to get a full circle with the yarn to make the YO I had to wrap the yarn in the opposite direction.


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

I think Jo Bailey has it right. That's the way I would do it.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

imsobusy said:


> I think Jo Bailey has it right. That's the way I would do it.


It looks like Jo Bailey is doing it continental style. It's different for English (throwing). I don't think we know what style the OP is using.


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

So, who did win? Dutch treat perhaps.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Could there be a difference between English knitting and continental, though? I "throw" English style (I think that's what you call it), and when I merely bring my yarn to the front and then knit, I get an extra stitch and a hole. The lady who taught me to knit and had been knitting 50 yrs. herself showed me how to do it. When I do a yo before a purl, however, I have to wrap it all the way again around the needle and to the front again to get the yarn over.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

My latte is going to taste sooooo good. Thanks folks!


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

You bring yarn to the front then knit 5 stitches


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Jaevick said:


> My latte is going to taste sooooo good. Thanks folks!


Congratulations!


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

Jaevick said:


> My latte is going to taste sooooo good. Thanks folks!


Enjoy, don't you just love being right.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Jaevick said:


> My latte is going to taste sooooo good. Thanks folks!


Does that mean you won?


----------



## daphne1209 (Mar 19, 2014)

Bring your working yarn to the front then knit 5 stitches. I hope this was your bet!


----------



## bossybritches (Jan 3, 2013)

This thread is so funny. It's been going on for days. We knitters have our own language, don't we? And so many different ways to describe the same thing. And such a huge response to a 'minor dispute' when a fellow knitter asks for help. I am inspired over and over again by the generosity of people who knit. Way cool.


----------



## Rev-Linda (Oct 28, 2012)

When I yarn over knit 5 I take the yarn and have it as if to purl.
I lay the yarn over top of the needle and knit that makes the hole in the pattern


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

South Africa said:


> I think you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches.


This is correct. At least the way I do it.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

South Africa said:


> I think you (a) bring the yarn to the front and then knit the 5 stitches.


I'd agree with South Africa.


----------

